# Resonator delete



## TavoG (Dec 3, 2009)

so i went to a muffler shop today and got my resonator deleted, and when i started it , there was barely any difference in sound, i told the guy that i wanted my resonator deleted so it would sound a little nicer, did I say it wrong or something? Or are there 2 resonators in there and maybe he did the wrong one? im comfused


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TavoG said:


> so i went to a muffler shop today and got my resonator deleted, and when i started it , there was barely any difference in sound, i told the guy that i wanted my resonator deleted so it would sound a little nicer, did I say it wrong or something? Or are there 2 resonators in there and maybe he did the wrong one? im comfused


Removing the res. is not that big of a deal as far as freeing up flow. Pretty sure the crushed portion towards the rear is more restricive.


----------



## ProjektMK2 (Dec 10, 2003)

i did the same... not much of a difference at all. i do hear it a little bit more on warm up and on deceleration. but nothing to write home about..


----------



## TavoG (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, exactly I dont know what people are doing when they put resonatorless tts on youtube that sound much louder. The guy at the shop will make me a 3 in strait pipe cat back for 285 but i thought about it and its going to be extremely loud. I dont want anything like that, is there any other suggestions!~


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TavoG said:


> Yeah, exactly I dont know what people are doing when they put resonatorless tts on youtube that sound much louder. The guy at the shop will make me a 3 in strait pipe cat back for 285 but i thought about it and its going to be extremely loud. I dont want anything like that, is there any other suggestions!~


Trying to listen to a sound clip on YouTube is difficult at best. As far as building an exhaust, start searching and reading. There is a TON of info on this site. Your going to need to buy components and then have a pro weld it up. Do a search for my thread "the dump" I believe. There is some good info (not my post) on controlling the sound while keeping flow. And you are correct, you will NOT like the sound of a straight pipe.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TavoG said:


> 3 in strait pipe cat back for 285 but i thought about it and its going to be extremely loud. I dont want anything like that, is there any other suggestions!~


Depending on the muffler choice it wont be loud.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Depending on the muffler choice it wont be loud.


B&B


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

precisely


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

heres mine with out muffler


----------

